# APR Presents the 2.0 TSI ECU Update (v2.0) Now with up to 283HP/350 FT-LBS, LC & NLS!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*NORTH AMERICAN RELEASE - REST OF WORLD RELEASE WEEK OF MARCH 28TH*


Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the 2.0T EA888 Gen 1 engine! 

APR’s ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to the 2.0T engine. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possibly through APR’s optimization of the factory engine management system to take full advantage of the engine’s capabilities, without needing any end user adjustment. The software and loads to the factory ECU through the OBD-II port, resulting in a clean and headache-free install.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Stages*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

APR’s ECU Upgrades are available in multiple stages, supporting various octanes both with or without any hardware modifications. Software is available for use with a high flow intake system, high flow downpipe exhaust system or both. All stages are fully compatible with an upgraded intercooler, catback exhaust, or other minor bolt on modifications. Finally, each stage is offered with special “Low Torque” software, designed to limit peak torque for use with an unmodified factory manual clutch.

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade requires no hardware modifications and is available with 253-261 HP and 309-317 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. Gains as high at 67-71 HP and 93-101 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band! Lower torque files are available, limiting torque to 292-299 FT-LBS. _This software must be used with the factory intake and factory exhaust downpipe._










Additional Graphs: 91 and 93 octane, high and low output, at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and absolute gain over stock on our website. 

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade with Intake*

The APR Stage I (Intake) ECU Upgrade requires a high flow intake system and is available with 257-268 HP and 312-336 FT-LBS torque, depending on octane. Gains as high as 70-84 HP and 95-120 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band! Lower torque files are available, limiting torque to 295-300 FT-LBS. _This software must be used with a high flow intake system and factory exhasut downpipe._










Additional Graphs: 91, 93 and 104 octane, high and low output, at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and absolute gain over stock on our website. 

*APR Stage II ECU Upgrade with Intake and Downpipe*

The APR Stage II ECU Upgrade requires a high flow intake system and high flow downpipe exhaust system and is available with 270-283 HP and 319-350 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. Gains as high as 77-95 HP and 102-134 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band! Lower torque files are available, limiting torque to 305-307 FT-LBS. _This software must be used with a high flow intake system and high flow downpipe exhaust system._










Additional Graphs: 91, 93 and 104 octane, high and low output, at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and absolute gain over stock on our website.










- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Included Features*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR World Class Calibration Expertise*










Tuning 101:
The 2.0T engine uses a Bosch MED 17 ECU for engine management. Basically, it’s a computer that tells the engine how to operate. Tuning software, like the APR ECU Upgrade, tells the engine how to make more power. It does this by running more boost pressure, optimizing the cam shaft positions, adjusting the air/fuel ratio, advancing ignition timing, and more.

A Better Engine Management System:
The 2.0T’s ECU is incredible. Without the driver knowing otherwise, the ECU makes intelligent adjustments to the engine’s operations to keep it running smoothly. Unlike ECUs found in many other makes and models, when properly tuned, the ECU eliminates the need for custom tuning to maximize output, even when weather conditions change dramatically.

How APR Differs from the Competition:
The ECU is powerful, but extremely difficult to master. Without mastery, the ECU must be simplified, removing what makes it so desirable. The result is an incomplete product that often requires end user adjustment to maximize output in limited scenarios. On the contrary, APR’s Engineers spent the better part of a decade mastering the ECU to unlock its full potential. With complete access to the thousands of maps, tables and variables within, as well as a high-level understanding of how it works, APR’s Engineers were able to take advantage of everything the ECU has to offer. Power is maximized in nearly all scenarios, eliminating the need for end user adjustments. High performance operational modes are enabled and calibrated to deliver smooth daily driving, with a snappy and responsive throttle during moments of spirited driving. Mastery of the boost control system makes for an impressively predictable driving experience as the turbo spools quickly, delivering instant power. Lastly advanced high-output protection routines are enabled, allowing the ECU to make constant adjustments to airflow and fuel to cool and protect the engine, all without the driver knowing otherwise.

*Acceleration Enhancements:*









Beyond horsepower and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle has been reduced.

*Speed Limiter:*









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun.

*Left Foot Braking:*









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track.

*Motorsport Rev Limiter:*









APR’s Motorsport Rev Limiter allows the engine to reach max RPM without the ECU slowing down acceleration nearly 150 RPM earlier. The result is more power to redline and a definable redline feeling as seen on Audi Quattro GMBH vehicles such as the RS4, RS5 and R8.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Optional Features*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR Motorsport Launch Limiter and No Lift Shift*

*Launch Limiter*









APR’s Motorsport Launch Limiter is an optional feature that eliminates turbo lag and provides a user adjustable launching RPM and user adjustable launching boost to aid in vehicle acceleration from a complete stand still. Simply hold the clutch and accelerator while the vehicle is stationary and the engine’s RPM will hold at a predefined limit while boost pressure builds using a “clean,” catalytic converter safe, strategy. The amount of boost available at the launch is adjusted by how far the accelerator pedal is depressed. With the vehicle stationary, handbrake applied and clutch disengaged, the driver can set the launch RPM by raising the engine’s RPM and pressing the brake pedal to set and save the desired launching RPM. With practice, this method can result in violent acceleration off the line! This feature is for manual transmissions only.

*No Lift Shift*









APR’s Motorsport No-Lift Shift is an optional feature that allows the driver to maximize acceleration by reducing power, boost and time lost during a gear change. With the vehicle above 20 km/h and the accelerator pedal held above 98%, during a gear change, the strategy activates. The throttle remains open and boost pressure is not vented, resulting in more power immediately after a shift. This is achieved using a “clean,” catalytic converter safe, strategy, while the ECU automatically sets the appropriate time necessary for a torque intervention, allowing proper syncro alignment. No end user adjustment is necessary. The driver simply focuses on shifting as fast as possible! This feature is for manual transmissions only.










*Golf R Shown

_Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install._


*APR EMCS Programs and Features*

APR’s Enhanced Modular Chipping System, (EMCS), brings selectable programs and features to the factory ECU, without the need to purchase external hardware switching devices. EMCS has the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data within the ECU, giving each program mode a completely different set of calibration changes. On this platform, this is contrary to the industry norm of capping limits, using multipliers, only swapping portions of a base calibration, or relying on knock activity to lower output. APR’s EMCS features and programs modes are activated via the factory OEM cruise control buttons, and optionally through APR Mobile. The vehicle’s cruise control will function normally while driving.

To learn how to activate the programs and features, choose the vehicle's cruise control type from APR EMCS Owner's Manual.

*Program Switching:*









Program switching allows the user to cycle through up to four different engine calibrations and operating modes all without the need for external hardware.

*Stock Mode:*









By selecting stock mode, the ECU calibration is reset to the factory calibration. The engine will run as it did before purchasing APR software.

*APR Performance Modes:*









APR's octane-specific calibrations are available for various premium and race fuels around the world. Each performance mode is a completely new calibration, altered specifically for the characteristics of the fuel quality selected.

*Fault Code Erase:*









Fault code erase allows the user to erase and reset engine related trouble codes and ECU adaptation data without using a specialty tool.

*Security Lockout:*









Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*Anti-Theft:*









When activated, Anti-Theft prevents normal operation of the engine even if the factory key is used. The vehicle will be completely immobilized until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*Valet Mode:*









APR's Valet Mode protects your vehicle from becoming an expensive toy for unauthorized individuals. By enabling Valet Mode, the vehicle's performance is extremely limited.

*APR Mobile*

APR Mobile is a simple yet powerful tool designed to enhance the APR tuning experience.






APR Mobile installs on smart phones, tablets and other devices and provides a wireless connection to the vehicle’s engine control unit or ECU. Once connected, the device can be used to access APR’s EMCS program switching features, read and clear fault codes and data log the ECU at high data rates not found on other commercially available tools. The app can also be used to access APR’s latest news articles, locate dealers in APR’s network and review previously saved data logging sessions.

To learn more about APR Mobile, please visit our product page.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Optional Features*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR Motorsport*










APR Motorsport was established in 2007 to prove APR’s products in some of the most demanding environments the vehicle and engine will ever see. Through extensive research and development, APR’s Engineering Teams are able to deliver ECU Upgrades backed by brutally track testing!

Shortly after APR Motorsport’s success in Grand-AM, APR’s tuning packages became available to professional motorsport teams around the globe. APR Motorsport’s calibrations and engine packages have seen countless podium finishes, including several 12 and 24-hour endurance races on both stock and highly modified engines.










*APR Direct Port Programming*









APR’s DirectPort Programming is now available! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!

*APR ECU Explorer*









APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU with far more variables logged at once, at very high data rates.

*APR ECU Composer*









APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies.

*APR ECU Assembly*









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this often allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate without the need for external manual controllers.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Application Guide*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Audi A3 (MKII / 8P)
Audi TT (MKII)
Audi Q3
Seat Alhambra
Seat Altea (5P)
Seat Leon (MKII)
Skoda Octavia (MKII)
Skoda Superb (B6)
Volkswagen Beetle (MKII)
Volkswagen CC
Volkswagen Eos
Volkswagen Golf / GTI (MKV/MKVI)
Volkswagen Jetta / GLI / Bora / Vento (MKV/MKVI)
Volkswagen Passat (B6/B7)
Volkswagen Scirocco (MKIII)
Volkswagen Sharan
Volkswagen Tiguan

2.0 TSI / 2.0 TFSI - EA888 Gen 1

6MT / DSG / Tiptronic

AWD and FWD

*Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install.*

*Pricing*

$599.99 - APR Stage 1
$539.99 - APR Stage 1 (Sale pricing till April 24th)
$149.99 - Add APR EMCS Program Switching
$ 99.99 - Add APR Adjustable Launch Limiter
$ 99.99 - Add APR No Lift Shift
$ 0.00 - No Charge to update to APR Stage 1 + Intake
$ 0.00 - No Charge to update to APR Stage 2 + Intake and Exhaust (With APR DP)
$149.99 - Update to APR Stage 2 + Intake and Exhaust (with non APR DP)

Additional Software available for K04 and Stage 3 turbocharger Systems

_IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Program Switching: A fully loaded ECU includes up to 4 program modes (stock mode, performance modes, valet, etc), as well as fault code erase, security lockout and anti-theft depending on availability and ECU compatibility.
- Availability and ECU Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- ECU Revision Notice: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU boxcode/revision is known.
- Stage II Pricing: Customers who have purchased an APR ECU Upgrade before February 16th, 2015 are exempt from upgrade fees._

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Turbocharger Loyalty Program*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -










We’re pleased to announce the turbocharger upgrade path just got a little easier little for our loyal APR customers. If you’ve purchased an APR ECU Upgrade and want to upgrade to one of our turbocharger systems, you can take advantage of fantastic savings! It’s our way of saying “thank you” for enjoying our ECU Upgrades before stepping up to the big leagues! To see the savings, head on over to our product pages and take a look at the new pricing tiers.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Purchasing*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*How to Purchase*









Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.

Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee*









All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty*









All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*December 13th Update - 1,106 Codes Ready:*

_All existing North American codes are now updated._

*Vehicles:*

Audi A3
Audi TT
Audi Q3
Volkswagen Beetle
Volkswagen CC
Volkswagen EOS
Volkswagen GTI
Volkswagen Jetta / GLI
Volkswagen Passat
Volkswagen Tiguan

*Engine Codes:*

CCTA
CBFA

*ECU Box Codes / Revisions:*

06J906021C_ S5869
06J906021C_ S6993
06J906026AF S3318
06J906026AG S3319
06J906027J_ S1637
06J906027J_ S2907
06J906027K_ S2908
06J906027R_ S7786
06J906027R_ S9972
06J906027JK S1336
06J906027JL S1337
06J906027AC S6452
06J906027AG S2906
06J906027BH S1119
06J906027CE S2904
06J906027CK S0894
06J906027CL S0857
06J906027FB S8221
06J906027FC S8222
06J906027FD S3951
06J906027FD S5368
06J906027FE S3952
06J906027FE S5369
06J906027FH S4351
06J906027FJ S4352
06J906027FK S4353
06J906027FL S4354
06J906027GC S5372
06J906027GM S8223
06J906027GN S8224
06J906027GQ S5697
06J906027HF S7686
06J906027JN S1334
06J906027JP S1335
06J997027M_ S0396
06J997027N_ S0397
06J997027R_ S0401
06J997027S_ S0402
06J997028K_ S1496
06J997028P_ S1500
06J997029D_ S1509
06J997029E_ S1510
06J997029F_ S1511
06J997029G_ S1512
06J997029K_ S1515
06J997029L_ S1516
06J997029N_ S1518
06J997029P_ S1519
1K0907115AD S0060
1K0907115AE S0030
1K0907115AE S0040
1K0907115AF S0010
1K0907115AL S0030
1K0907115AM S0030
1K0907115AP S0020
1K0907115AP S0030
1K0907115AP S0040
1K0907115AQ S0030
1K0907115AQ S0040
1K0907115AS S0010
1K0907115AS S0020
1K0907115AS S0040
1K0907115AT S0010
1K0907115AT S0020
1K0907115AT S0040
8P0907115M_ S0060
8P0907115AG S0030
8P0907115AG S0040
8P0907115AN S0020
8P0907115AM S0020
8P0907115AS S0020
8P0907115AT S0030
8P0907115BB S0010
8P0907115BB S0020
8P0907115BC S0020
8U0907115J_ S0004
8U0907115J_ S0005
8U0907115L_ S0002
8U0907115L_ S0003

*V2.4 Stages for Each Box Code and Revision*

Stage 1_ _91 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _93 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _91
Stage 1_ _93
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake
Stage 1+ 104 - Intake
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ 104 - Intake & Downpipe


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Talk about throwing a wrench in my plans. I just made an appointment for a uni stage 2 for Saturday. I'm gonna have to rethink this.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Subbed for reviews.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Talk about throwing a wrench in my plans. I just made an appointment for a uni stage 2 for Saturday. I'm gonna have to rethink this.


How bout this:

Get ours, and and try it for a month. If you don't like it, return it. We offer a 30 day money back guarantee. :thumbup:


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Arin,

I recently had the APR DP installed about 2 months ago and my ECU shipped for tuning directly from APR so I assume its not on this newly released version.

So this new version 2.0 has more HP/TQ power? Can you provide the before and after of the numbers of this new release?

I found from a few searches that Stage I on 93 was 254HP/297TQ new updated version on 93 is 261HP/317TQ it seems just an example.

I have already reached out to my dealer of choice to see if I can get the update scheduled but was curious of the actual power increase.

Currently running from APR, Stage I intake, APR DP, FMIC, Stage II tune. What type of power increase can I anticipate?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

dubreillz said:


> Hello Arin,
> 
> I recently had the APR DP installed about 2 months ago and my ECU shipped for tuning directly from APR so I assume its not on this newly released version.


Correct. You have the older software. 



> So this new version 2.0 has more HP/TQ power? Can you provide the before and after of the numbers of this new release?
> 
> I found from a few searches that Stage I on 93 was 254HP/297TQ new updated version on 93 is 261HP/317TQ it seems just an example.
> 
> ...


I don't have a before and after graph made up at the moment for each stage, but it's a pretty big leap in power. But over that, everything was improved. It will be much more fun to drive, and feel better everywhere.


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Correct. You have the older software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't wait to try out the newer version of the tune! :beer:
Waiting on my box code to be released now.


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Correct. You have the older software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

So I flashed my cc with apr stage 1 late last year along with an intake. I'd love to get the updated version of the software but does that mean I have to pay another $540 for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Arin, any k04 updates planned?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

anderson1137 said:


> So I flashed my cc with apr stage 1 late last year along with an intake. I'd love to get the updated version of the software but does that mean I have to pay another $540 for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's free.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Arin, any k04 updates planned?


No. The K04 is pretty tapped out, and customers are happy with the software.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No. The K04 is pretty tapped out, but the customers want more from the software.


I fixed that for you!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How bout this:
> 
> Get ours, and and try it for a month. If you don't like it, return it. We offer a 30 day money back guarantee. :thumbup:



Shoot me a PM with a decent discount and I'll be the guinea pig. I'll get it done Saturday. Theres an APR dealer 10 minutes from me, Banchwerks in Providence RI.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Chatchie said:


> Shoot me a PM with a decent discount and I'll be the guinea pig. I'll get it done Saturday. Theres an APR dealer 10 minutes from me, Banchwerks in Providence RI.


Why would APR need a guinea pig?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

To test the new file bro!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

They have already tested it, where do you think the new HP and Torque numbers come from?.....lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm trying to get a deal and your just crushing my dreams man, not cool.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I might suggest a) PM or b) phone call next time. Unless you were joking of course


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> I'm trying to get a deal and your just crushing my dreams man, not cool.


Yeah the deal is $540 and you receive the tune--_it's on sale right now_
Everyone else gets the same deal though 
_(if you don't have APR software already)_

People with the software already get the update for free


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Shoot me a PM with a decent discount and I'll be the guinea pig. I'll get it done Saturday. Theres an APR dealer 10 minutes from me, Banchwerks in Providence RI.


I'm calling Banchwerks today to see when I can swing by and get my update done.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Post back with an update. They are probably gonna get flooded with appointments.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Interesting. Going to have to figure out a time to come visit y'all for the upgrade. Maybe Just go ahead with Stage 2. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I fixed that for you!


Haha, you'll need a bigger turbo! 



DarthBajan said:


> I'm calling Banchwerks today to see when I can swing by and get my update done.


Please check with them to make sure your code is ready. If it's not, they'll put in a request and we'll notify everyone when it is. 

I say this more cautiously on the CC / Tiguan platforms as the ECUs are less common than say a GTI / GLI. We started with the most popular codes, updating each and uploading them one by one.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*up we go*

Heading to Steves European Auto tomorrow !!


----------



## kosmaras (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Arin,
My 2012 CC is in the shop to get the V2 software installed, but the dealer (Steve's European Automotive) said that there is no V2 for my Box Code out there to pull down yet. They contacted APR support, but I was wondering what the turnaround time of that would be on the APR side?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Cheers to this!!!!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

kosmaras said:


> Hi Arin,
> My 2012 CC is in the shop to get the V2 software installed, but the dealer (Steve's European Automotive) said that there is no V2 for my Box Code out there to pull down yet. They contacted APR support, but I was wondering what the turnaround time of that would be on the APR side?


We're going through each code one at a time. I honestly can't say where it is on the list but we'll contact them when it's ready.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Any further discount or incentive for switching tuning company for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mango_springroll said:


> Any further discount or incentive for switching tuning company for me?


Incentive? Better tune, happier you.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Question*



[email protected] said:


> ............................................................................................................
> 
> 
> *NORTH AMERICAN RELEASE - REST OF WORLD RELEASE WEEK OF MARCH 28TH*
> ...


 I'm curious why there is so little power improvement from 93 octane to the new 104 file. Though I'm cool with getting the bulk of the improvement at the 93 level. Not that I'm complaining. I love the new v2.0. Thank you APR !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> I'm curious why there is so little power improvement from 93 octane to the new 104 file. Though I'm cool with getting the bulk of the improvement at the 93 level. Not that I'm complaining. I love the new v2.0. Thank you APR !!


We're hitting MBT on 93, so 104 doesn't add much, other than oxygen and a little more resistance to knock.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what MBT is. Maximum boost something ?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm the third or fourth CC in my area that has gone to one of your authorized dealers to get the update and we've all been told that the file isn't available despite the update announcement. Is there actually a time line on the updated file for the CCs at all??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

batkeeper said:


> I'm not sure what MBT is. Maximum boost something ?


Basically when you hit MBT, adding more ignition advance (a benefit of higher octane) doesn't result in more power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm the third or fourth CC in my area that has gone to one of your authorized dealers to get the update and we've all been told that the file isn't available despite the update announcement. Is there actually a time line on the updated file for the CCs at all??


I don't have a timeline for each code. It just depends on what the engineers can pump out each day. Have the dealer submit a request, and we'll let everyone know when it's ready.


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

I just got a tune done on Monday, 3/21/16. My car is a 2010 CC 2.0. Not only is there a new tune out with a bit more power and on sale a day later, but the day I got the car tuned, 20 minutes later I had to pay $65 to get the car towed backed to the shop. Apparently, per the tech who did the tune, the tune caused-or justified- needing my coils and plugs being changed. I had all sorts of codes and car went into limp mode. $275 later, the car was running well again. BUT that only lasted 2 days. Today, car had to be towed again-another $75. Seems as though the car is making so much boost now, it caused the hose that connects to PCV to blow apart. While at the shop, I'm having hose and PVC replaced since car has 94k and I have no records of them being changed. Shop is giving me a break on their hourly rate-$60 instead of $85 p/hour because of all the trouble I'm experiencing since the tune-Car was running perfectly when stock. But I'm wondering if I made the wrong decision on the tune or the shop. 

BTW, I only have a Stage 1 Tune since I have no other mods. I'm going to ask the shop to honor the new discounted price of the APR tune. If not, I may opt for the 30 day money back guarantee and get it re-tuned from them or another shop. Arin, would this be too much too ask of one of your vendors?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Came to get mine flashed and it's not going through. It fails from the beginning they even had issues connecting to it from jump. They think it's my remote starter that's causing the issue. Is this possible? I just want to know before I go and remove it entirely.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*zoom zoom*



VRBehavior said:


> I'm the third or fourth CC in my area that has gone to one of your authorized dealers to get the update and we've all been told that the file isn't available despite the update announcement. Is there actually a time line on the updated file for the CCs at all??


I did get the v2.0 upgrade a couple days ago................It's WORTH waiting for. Hang in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joeyvaz, sorry to hear about those troubles! 

If you flashed on monday, you apply for the sale. I'd follow up with the dealer to get credited. Also, have them put in a request for your ECU box code to get the new revision. I looked on the server and it's not uploaded for your particular car quite yet. Once it's ready, we'll email and let everyone know.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> joeyvaz, sorry to hear about those troubles!
> 
> If you flashed on monday, you apply for the sale. I'd follow up with the dealer to get credited. Also, have them put in a request for your ECU box code to get the new revision. I looked on the server and it's not uploaded for your particular car quite yet. Once it's ready, we'll email and let everyone know.



Any way to put me on that email list? I also went to get my update and was told it was not available yet. I called APR and they just said to check back in 2 weeks. 

How do I get on this email list?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rroman said:


> Any way to put me on that email list? I also went to get my update and was told it was not available yet. I called APR and they just said to check back in 2 weeks.
> 
> How do I get on this email list?


I think the dealer can put you on that list. If not, follow up with me on monday. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think the dealer can put you on that list. If not, follow up with me on monday. I'll see what I can do.


Thanks Arin, just reached out to my tuner. He put in the file request for me. 

One more thing, do you recommend swapping out the PCV for the latest rev before getting the update? I had mine fail last year and it was replaced with the old revision, it's working fine but I wonder if I should just replace it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Can anyone who's gotten the tune chime in and let us know if your having any DSG issues. Seems to be some people complaining about hard/clunky shifts and erratic behavior.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

I've gotten the v2.0 tune and have no issues with the DSG trans.........however I've also had my DSG reflashed.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

Really really like the fact that there is a lower tq option out there; not trying to do my clutch and this option makes me believe my clutch will last a couple thousand miles vs. slipping on the ride home from the tune shop :laugh:


----------



## veedubcos (Jul 12, 2006)

My tuner received the file today and had it flashed within 30 minutes.

Flash went on okay and no issues at all with flashing. I did notice some rough idling at times while sitting at lights. Not sure if this was there prior to the v2 update. 

Power delivery- it's like having the car tuned all over again. The torque kicks in at about 3k and follows through all the way to red line. Second gear is nearly useless - I would say it comes close to a k04 in terms of torque, but not quite there. Overall power increase is day and night compared to v1.3.

I also got the launch control option. I gave a try and completely spun first and second gear. Not sure if it is really beneficial for a fwd Gti. 

So far no issues with coils or boost hoses coming loose. Hope others will chime in with their experiences with the v2 update.
:beer:


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't heard of one CC with the update having DSG issues yet but the GTI guys on the other forum are having issues. I cancelled my appointment with Uni to get this tune but now I'm nervous.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## anderson1137 (Aug 31, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> I haven't heard of one CC with the update having DSG issues yet but the GTI guys on the other forum are having issues. I cancelled my appointment with Uni to get this tune but now I'm nervous.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk



How many CC's have you seen that did the update? I've been waiting to see how the new update is before i make my appointment. I have a APR stage 1 2013 CC


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't seen any personally but haven't heard of one with problems online either and I've been obsessively following the situation since I heard about the DSG problems last Friday. I'm hoping our CCs are "immune".

Good read here about what's going on...http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103688&page=39

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCutt (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a 2012 CC w/ DSG. I had the v2.0 tune added last week at NGP in VA. It does feel like a completely different car, compared to the v1.3 tune. The torque curve runs strong from about 2600 through redline without much fade.
I will warn some; I immediately noticed the hard shift into 3rd with the DSG, but only when coming lightly off boost (ex: pulling from a light and catching up to the car in front too quickly / let off throttle / hard shift). It almost feels like the diverter valve slamming shut (if that makes any sense).
All-In-All, I would NOT let that deter me from getting this upgrade.:thumbup:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

SirCutt said:


> I have a 2012 CC w/ DSG. I had the v2.0 tune added last week at NGP in VA. It does feel like a completely different car, compared to the v1.3 tune. The torque curve runs strong from about 2600 through redline without much fade.
> I will warn some; I immediately noticed the hard shift into 3rd with the DSG, but only when coming lightly off boost (ex: pulling from a light and catching up to the car in front too quickly / let off throttle / hard shift). It almost feels like the diverter valve slamming shut (if that makes any sense).
> All-In-All, I would NOT let that deter me from getting this upgrade.:thumbup:



Thanks for sharing. I'm still waiting to hear from APR for my ECU code file


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I had this flashed yesterday on my 09 Tiptronic and it made my car unusable. The transmission jerked and clunked when shifting from park to reverse or drive. There was also almost no throttle response at all. Car wouldn't go past 30 mph. Needless to say the check engine light came on and stayed on all night, after clearing it multiple times in VCDS. I'm having it flashed back to the 1.2 file today until APR/someone can figure out what went wrong.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> I had this flashed yesterday on my 09 Tiptronic and it made my car unusable. The transmission jerked and clunked when shifting from park to reverse or drive. There was also almost no throttle response at all. Car wouldn't go past 30 mph. Needless to say the check engine light came on and stayed on all night, after clearing it multiple times in VCDS. I'm having it flashed back to the 1.2 file today until APR/someone can figure out what went wrong.


That's sucks man. I'm surprised it messed up the tiptronic too. The manual transmission guys don't seem to be having problems. 

I'm gonna give it another week and see if APR can figure this out. If not I'm gonna get the Uni stage 2 and stop obsessively following this ish.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

DarthBajan said:


> I had this flashed yesterday on my 09 Tiptronic and it made my car unusable. The transmission jerked and clunked when shifting from park to reverse or drive. There was also almost no throttle response at all. Car wouldn't go past 30 mph. Needless to say the check engine light came on and stayed on all night, after clearing it multiple times in VCDS. I'm having it flashed back to the 1.2 file today until APR/someone can figure out what went wrong.


Did you change out your coil packs (red top) and plugs? This is the number 1 problem with tunes. Happen to me first time I punched it. Changed everything out, and zero problems.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> That's sucks man. I'm surprised it messed up the tiptronic too. The manual transmission guys don't seem to be having problems.
> 
> I'm gonna give it another week and see if APR can figure this out. If not I'm gonna get the Uni stage 2 and stop obsessively following this ish.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk





Rlinetexas said:


> Did you change out your coil packs (red top) and plugs? This is the number 1 problem with tunes. Happen to me first time I punched it. Changed everything out, and zero problems.


Already running red tops and new plugs were installed about 3 months ago. I'm back to v1.2 until someone figures out what caused this. My shop doesn't even want to flash v2 files anymore until an update comes out. They're seeing DSG issues as well.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

DarthBajan said:


> Already running red tops and new plugs were installed about 3 months ago. I'm back to v1.2 until someone figures out what caused this. My shop doesn't even want to flash v2 files anymore until an update comes out. They're seeing DSG issues as well.


Well damn. That sucks.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Tell me about it. Scared the **** out of me last night trying to drive home and not being able to go faster than 30mph.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Just went to Redline Speed Works to get my 2.0 update. It's not even an option to flash DSGs now I guess 😁 Waiting till something comes out now.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

sellinagolf said:


> Just went to Redline Speed Works to get my 2.0 update. It's not even an option to flash DSGs now I guess 😁 Waiting till something comes out now.


Cobb tuning access port apparently shows a lot of potential with the possibility of profile switching. But flashing the DSG is the best way to take advantage of the new torque levels


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

Would be nice to see some input from APR on these issues.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

APR has a new file that is in testing right now and appears to have fixed the issues.

The link above to golfmk6 has all the info.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I find it pretty interesting that Arin hasn't acknowledged the issue I had when receiving the v2 update. I'd really appreciate some kind of response or overview of what the issue might have been. I was flashed back to v1.2 and my car has been fine.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> I find it pretty interesting that Arin hasn't acknowledged the issue I had when receiving the v2 update. I'd really appreciate some kind of response or overview of what the issue might have been. I was flashed back to v1.2 and my car has been fine.


I haven't heard of anyone with issues as severe as yours were. You might wanna reach out to him/them/APR directly and see if version V2.1 is going to fix your problems as well.

From what you said your car was pretty much undrivable.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> I haven't heard of anyone with issues as severe as yours were. You might wanna reach out to him/them/APR directly and see if version V2.1 is going to fix your problems as well.
> 
> From what you said your car was pretty much undrivable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I've tried talking to them on the phone and it always comes back to having the APR dealer initiate a support ticket. It's like they really don't like dealing with their customers directly. Guess I'll have to join the Golf mk6 forum in order to get some kind of response.


----------



## MarcusRline (Apr 5, 2016)

What's up, guys..... New VW owner here. I fell in love with the CC R-Line, especially after I drove it. It's performance is very nice, but I'm looking to get some more "oomph" if you will. This thread is very intriguing, to say the least. How much more fun will this thing be to drive after this APR upgrade? I have a 2013 R-Line. 
Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post
Looks like all feedback has been great. I think we got this one nipped. We'll update the codes to 2.1. It should take far less time to get codes updated than before, if v2.0 already exists.


Just want to keep this side of the intraweb updated. Should roll out soon....


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

*APR Presents the 2.0 TSI ECU Update (v2.0) Now with up to 283HP/350 FT-LBS, LC &amp; NLS!*

I accept the strange cold start is normal from what APR stated, but can we get an explanation for what is changed or causing the idle difference when cold starting, and why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post
V2.1 now up for these box codes:

1K0907115AT S0010
1K0907115AT S0020
1K0907115AT S0040

1K0907115AS S0010
1K0907115AS S0020
1K0907115AS S0040

We'll keep updating codes, but these were the most requested with poor shift quality. 

Do you need it???

6MT
- There's no change for you. 

DSG 
- If you have no complaints about shift quality, then no need to get it. 
- If you have complaints about shift quality, then get this update.

V2.1 is live. Go get your tunes kids.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

*APR Presents the 2.0 TSI ECU Update (v2.0) Now with up to 283HP/350 FT-LBS, LC &amp; NLS!*

My CC has a slightly harder shift into 4th and cold start going from reverse into drive is not smith at all. 

Aron, is there a fix for the cc? And I the only one? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> My CC has a slightly harder shift into 4th and cold start going from reverse into drive is not smith at all.
> 
> Aron, is there a fix for the cc? And I the only one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What file are you on, 2.0 or 2.1?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> What file are you on, 2.0 or 2.1?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Got mine done a few days after the V2 came out. So assume I'm on the 2.0


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

manefresh2089 said:


> Got mine done a few days after the V2 came out. So assume I'm on the 2.0


Yea if your DSG and having problems you need to flash 2.1. Just came out yesterday. Fixes all the transmission issues.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chatchie said:


> Yea if your DSG and having problems you need to flash 2.1. Just came out yesterday. Fixes all the transmission issues.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'll wait to hear back from APR if the 2.1 is available for my car.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

I called today to see if redline had v2.1 and they said that they ran my Vin and there's still no update.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

For those that have gone back to get the 2.1 update to fix issues, did your dealer charge you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Had anyone tried to to compare the new APR file v2.0 to other tunes? The new file (power band and output) is more attractive. I wonder what those who said APR tune doesn't provide enough power output, think now....


----------



## MarcusRline (Apr 5, 2016)

I was a little hesitant to flash my 2013 R-Line because of the DSG after reading the reviews from the 2.0 version, but after finding out that has been fixed with 2.1, I'm in

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubreillz (Feb 21, 2007)

Curious as Waterfest is around the corner would the charges to upgrade to v2.1 be waived at the show as the flash would be provided directly through APR vs. going to our local Tuner?

Either way I plan on getting the DSG flash at the show to take part in the discounts and the added benefit of any and all remaining kinks hopefully being resolved by then as well as I'd imagine all codes being offered.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Had my CC flashed today. All is well with the DSG. Go out and get em.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Chatchie said:


> Had my CC flashed today. All is well with the DSG. Go out and get em.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk




Wtf. They are still telling me nothing new for my vin 😡


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I was shocked that they were able to flash mine. I thought for sure I was making the trip for nothing.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Had mine re-flashed with the updated file Saturday. Scheduled to get the launch control however was told that the launch control and no lift shift were not available. Maybe APR should clarify whats available for customers before doing a press release that confuses everybody. Now i will have to pay again to get it rereflashed with the launch control when it is actually available...


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Or you have your dealer submit your box code so you get notified when everything is available, instead of making multiple trips?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SCAD R32 said:


> Had mine re-flashed with the updated file Saturday. Scheduled to get the launch control however was told that the launch control and no lift shift were not available. Maybe APR should clarify whats available for customers before doing a press release that confuses everybody. Now i will have to pay again to get it rereflashed with the launch control when it is actually available...


Here's what's stated on the OP and on our website:

*Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install.*

I hate it, but it's not simple. There are tons of codes. Our engineers update them as quickly as they can, but we don't know of every code in existence and sometimes not until we've seen them. So, the best way to check availability (if you know the code, or if you've been flashed before) is to call into a dealer and have them look it up.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what's stated on the OP and on our website:
> 
> *Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install.*
> 
> I hate it, but it's not simple. There are tons of codes. Our engineers update them as quickly as they can, but we don't know of every code in existence and sometimes not until we've seen them. So, the best way to check availability (if you know the code, or if you've been flashed before) is to call into a dealer and have them look it up.


Is launch control included with the ECU upgrade or only for the TCU?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Is launch control included with the ECU upgrade or only for the TCU?


In the 6MT, we have an adjustable launch limiter and no lift shift feature. It's $99 each. The dealer needs to make sure its available for the ECU and may require a quick test to confirm it works.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe the problem is with your dealers then. I shouldn't need to know more about the product I am buying then the dealer selling it to me. They should be made aware that they may need to put this request in. I made my appointment when the press release was made. Which means over 2 weeks passed and no one asked me for anything or mentioned that it wouldn't be available. I understand that APR has a lot of dealers out there. However, if they are not informed as to the procedures to follow maybe there is a larger problem then me not checking MY box code. I was at GMP Performance in Charlotte for reference.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

I emailed APR to ask about my box code. They quickly responded letting me know the update is available for my car. I'll be scheduling that soon. 

I would say to those that are still waiting, just have a little patience. Different cars, different codes. It takes time to get this stuff updated and tested. Good luck!


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

SCAD R32 said:


> Maybe the problem is with your dealers then. I shouldn't need to know more about the product I am buying then the dealer selling it to me. They should be made aware that they may need to put this request in. I made my appointment when the press release was made. Which means over 2 weeks passed and no one asked me for anything or mentioned that it wouldn't be available. I understand that APR has a lot of dealers out there. However, if they are not informed as to the procedures to follow maybe there is a larger problem then me not checking MY box code. I was at GMP Performance in Charlotte for reference.





X2. I made an appointment on my day off, got there at 8 sat around till 930 for them to tell me they couldn't find the file, and remembered hearing something the week before that they flashed a dsg and it was f'ed up. Then I've called twice since 2.1 has come out and they're still telling me there's nothing coming up for my vin. I keep telling him what im reading but at this point I feel like I'm bugging them.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

SCAD R32 said:


> Maybe the problem is with your dealers then. I shouldn't need to know more about the product I am buying then the dealer selling it to me. They should be made aware that they may need to put this request in. I made my appointment when the press release was made. Which means over 2 weeks passed and no one asked me for anything or mentioned that it wouldn't be available. I understand that APR has a lot of dealers out there. However, if they are not informed as to the procedures to follow maybe there is a larger problem then me not checking MY box code. I was at GMP Performance in Charlotte for reference.


I will somewhat agree with this. I for sure knew way more about the tune than my APR rep did. Not only the tune itself but the pricing tiers as well. 

I don't think it's incompetence but just that they're so busy and tune so many different cars while we research and obsess over our specific tune/car.

I didn't expect him to know every little detail about the specific ea888 tune but he should know that stage 2 will clear the check engine light but he didn't.



Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

It Would be nice if my local APTuning shop would work with me more and not charge me again to get the fix. I paid for them to flash me to 2.0v.. Got some bugs and cars not 100%. Now they want to charge me again to get the 2.1v to fix the bugs. I get their time is spent to fix an issue they have no control over, so figured APR would help, but they are not. 

Seems the consumer is alway the sucker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

I had my 2010 CC tuned the day before the pricing change. Then a couple of days later 2.0 tune came out. I've been busy and hadn't gone back in, but after reading that 2.1 came out and fixed DSG issues, I promptly called my Tuner yesterday. He checked his system and mentioned he had 2.1 available and to bring in the car this morning. Got there at 9am and promptly left at 9:30.

So....my initial tune, 1.2 to be exact, gave the car some nice acceleration and overall sportier feel to the car, but the DSG in the car seemed very harsh. Not smooth in any way. Initially, one of the tech suggested the DSG tune to help smooth things out and prolong the life of the tranny. I declined at the time and just didn't drive excessively hard to see how I liked the tune (there is a 30 day money back guarantee in case some didn't know)

After the 2.1 tune this morning, the car is VERY smooth, DSG harshness is pretty much gone. So much so I started thinking, maybe he just removed the tune all together and put me back to stock. LOL One stomp on the gas pedal and you can tell she's chipped. I got up past 110 VERY quickly. It's night and day the difference in smoothness over the initial tune. Not sure I even need the DSG tune now. The owner of the shop who did the tune mentioned that if I did the APR intake, he would have to re-tune the car because there is a separate file for the intake. If he did the install, the tune would be free. If I did the the install of the intake, the re-tune would cost me a half hour of shop time at $42.50 for the half hour. I though that was fair. He did the update today free of charge and won't even take a tip, which I thought was cool. 

Hope this helps anyone considering this tune and the effects of the DSG on our cars.


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

Hi Arin,

My local tuner is APTuning in Lebanon PA. I requested the new tune for my 2015 CC Sport 6-MT and they said that the ECU was very uncommon but they submitted a request to APR. 

Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb Part No SW: 06J 906 027 HF HW: 06J 907 309 B Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 06 7686 Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 Coding: 0404010818070160 Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001 VCID: 76E31D340196158E77-8022


Is there any additional data or information I should submit to assist in the process?

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

I got the car re-tuned yesterday as I mentioned. Today it won't start-dead battery. I know 100% that nothing was left on, because I went to walk the dog an hour or so after parking for the night, and all lights were off. Hope there is no correlation to this event and the re-tune. Is that even possible?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*waste of a drive*

Soooo, my authorized dealer got a notification that my v. 2.0 update was available. I drove the hour to the shop to get it done and come to find out (for the 2nd time) the update still isn't available. 
Somehow, APR had sent an alert for just v. 1.2 for stage 2+ from last year. Is this happening to anyone else??


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

Forgot to update on my situation. My son went out and used the CC after I had walked the dog. He left the lights on all night and drained the battery. After boosting, all is fine. Had nothing to do with the re-tune.


----------



## kosmaras (Feb 27, 2016)

I also still have not been notified that V2 is available for my box code


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish more 09 owners would chime in on this update.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Seems like maybe they're just focusing on the more revenue generating models currently


----------



## MarcusRline (Apr 5, 2016)

joeyvaz said:


> I had my 2010 CC tuned the day before the pricing change. Then a couple of days later 2.0 tune came out. I've been busy and hadn't gone back in, but after reading that 2.1 came out and fixed DSG issues, I promptly called my Tuner yesterday. He checked his system and mentioned he had 2.1 available and to bring in the car this morning. Got there at 9am and promptly left at 9:30.
> 
> So....my initial tune, 1.2 to be exact, gave the car some nice acceleration and overall sportier feel to the car, but the DSG in the car seemed very harsh. Not smooth in any way. Initially, one of the tech suggested the DSG tune to help smooth things out and prolong the life of the tranny. I declined at the time and just didn't drive excessively hard to see how I liked the tune (there is a 30 day money back guarantee in case some didn't know)
> 
> ...


Hey man. I'm looking to get my 2013 R-Line done the same way but have been hesitant because of the DSG. So I'd need to make sure they do version 2.1? And can you notice a big difference over stock? I'm going stage 1 along with the intake. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

You absolutely want 2.1. Normal driving feels totally stock untill you dip into the throttle, then it just rips.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abide (Sep 11, 2012)

How much boost is being commanded now on stage 1 and 2?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Peaks around 18 quickly drops to 12ish

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am sure there is a reason why they are ignoring our questions and concerns........


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Was able to update mine from stage 2, 2.0 to 2.1.. DSG is smooth now and serves good. Lots of power.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusRline (Apr 5, 2016)

manefresh2089 said:


> Was able to update mine from stage 2, 2.0 to 2.1.. DSG is smooth now and serves good. Lots of power..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see we're running the same car, man. I'm probably having mine flashed with stage 1 and intake this week. Did you need to request the 2.1 version? How noticeable is this flash and intake gonna make over my stock? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

MarcusRline said:


> I see we're running the same car, man. I'm probably having mine flashed with stage 1 and intake this week. Did you need to request the 2.1 version? How noticeable is this flash and intake gonna make over my stock? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


From stock to stage 1, you will feel a difference. Like a new car. I suggest spend the money on a Downpipe rather than intake, get K&N filter, remove the stupid baffle inside the intake box and go stage 2..


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Cobb tuning might be trying to make this whole inefficient update process obsolete, honestly.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 2010 and am already tuned stage 2. I think I currently have version 1.1. Shop tried to flash my car and it would not work. They called APR and they said that with the software I already have installed, the new software can not be pushed through my OBD port. APR said my ECU would have to be removed to be flashed just like it was the first time. They said if my car was never tuned with their earlier version of the software it would have worked. Now I have to pay the shop the labor to pull the ECU,flash it, then re-seal it with some special sealant


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Brett_CC said:


> I have a 2010 and am already tuned stage 2. I think I currently have version 1.1. Shop tried to flash my car and it would not work. They called APR and they said that with the software I already have installed, the new software can not be pushed through my OBD port. APR said my ECU would have to be removed to be flashed just like it was the first time. They said if my car was never tuned with their earlier version of the software it would have worked. Now I have to pay the shop the labor to pull the ECU,flash it, then re-seal it with some special sealant


Remove the ECU yourself. Easy process. I did that when I first went stage 2. Took my 15 minutes in their parking lot. Remove trim keeping the hood cowl down, and the you will see your ECU. Only need to remove passenger side so no need to remove wipers.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SCAD R32 said:


> I am sure there is a reason why they are ignoring our questions and concerns........


Just spotted this. I'm not really reading the threads, but if there are specific concerns, we will not ignore them. 

General question. Give us a call, or submit a question here: www.goapr.com/contact/

Support issue. Shoot us an email: [email protected]


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well that says a lot. No worries, I know companies that take care of their customers. They will be getting my business moving forward.

Just so you don't have to read too much, this was my concern....and you answered it, by not answering it

"Maybe the problem is with your dealers then. I shouldn't need to know more about the product I am buying then the dealer selling it to me. They should be made aware that they may need to put this request in. I made my appointment when the press release was made. Which means over 2 weeks passed and no one asked me for anything or mentioned that it wouldn't be available. I understand that APR has a lot of dealers out there. However, if they are not informed as to the procedures to follow maybe there is a larger problem then me not checking MY box code. I was at GMP Performance in Charlotte for reference. "


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SCAD R32 said:


> "Maybe the problem is with your dealers then. I shouldn't need to know more about the product I am buying then the dealer selling it to me. They should be made aware that they may need to put this request in.


I appreciate the concern. Let me give you a little insight. It probably doesn't help, but I do want you to know we care. 

We have a network of over 500 dealers globally. As one can imagine, our business is quite complex as the main thing we offer is hacking of thousands of ECU variation. Each ECU has it's caveat. Each platform has a special rule. It's complicated. 

We try to do our best to make sure our dealers are very informed. However, it's just not possible for everyone to always be on the same page. Our dealers are independent shops. They have new employees joining all the time and many of our dealers have multiple employees. While we do inform the owner, or main contact at each company, sometimes the info doesn't make it to every employee. Sometimes it's forgotten. Sometimes the info is lost. It's just the nature of the beast unfortunately. 



> I made my appointment when the press release was made. Which means over 2 weeks passed and no one asked me for anything or mentioned that it wouldn't be available.


I apologize for this misunderstanding. I have tried my best to inform customer software may not be available for each and every box code. On the opening post, This is mentioned multiple times:

Instance 1:
- _Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install.[/]

Instance 2:
- Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install.

Instance 3:
 - IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS: Availability and ECU Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.

Instance 4: 
- Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

The same info is on the website. 

_


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I appreciate the concern. Let me give you a little insight. It probably doesn't help, but I do want you to know we care.
> 
> We have a network of over 500 dealers globally. As one can imagine, our business is quite complex as the main thing we offer is hacking of thousands of ECU variation. Each ECU has it's caveat. Each platform has a special rule. It's complicated.
> 
> ...


_

So...once again, the issue is with your dealers. So telling customers they need to have their dealers check is still YOUR PROBLEM. You can say whatever you want but from a business standpoint your wrong. I DO NOT WORK FOR APR. YOU DO. FIX THE PROBLEM. If the company I work for has a problem, we fix it. You seem to just stand back and say its the customers. TAKE RESPONSIBILITY AND FIX THE PROBLEM. NOT ONCE HAVE YOU STATED THAT YOU WERE LOOKING INTO THE ISSUE. NOT ONCE. I don't like having to post these kind of posts but I am not going to sit here and have you tell me over and over that this is a customer issue. Get off your throne and do something to fix the problem._


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I have no follow up response. 

Thank you. 

-Arin


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

SCAD R32 said:


> So...once again, the issue is with your dealers. So telling customers they need to have their dealers check is still YOUR PROBLEM. You can say whatever you want but from a business standpoint your wrong. I DO NOT WORK FOR APR. YOU DO. FIX THE PROBLEM. If the company I work for has a problem, we fix it. You seem to just stand back and say its the customers. TAKE RESPONSIBILITY AND FIX THE PROBLEM. NOT ONCE HAVE YOU STATED THAT YOU WERE LOOKING INTO THE ISSUE. NOT ONCE. I don't like having to post these kind of posts but I am not going to sit here and have you tell me over and over that this is a customer issue. Get off your throne and do something to fix the problem.


You need to get over yourself bro. You're acting like you paid for this or it's a matter of life or death. Just do like everyone else and submit your damn box code, and when it's ready they'll let you know. You're making a big deal out of a minor inconvenience.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bump that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

I have to comment here and say that I reached out to APR about my 2.1 update. Arin was quick to respond to my email the very next day with status. I'm pretty new to APR, just had my tune done last year at Waterfest. So far I've been very happy. Perhaps you'll have better luck if you reach out directly and explain your issue and not call someone out on a public forum. Not saying you don't have a valid concern but there are better ways of handling a situation. 

I don't know Arin, I have no affiliation with APR whatsoever. Just sharing my experience so far and it's been good.


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

My car has never been tuned before and the first thing an APR dealer asked me for was my box code and let me know they submitted a request. I also sent a question through APRs website and they answered within a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

SCAD R32 said:


> So...once again, the issue is with your dealers. So telling customers they need to have their dealers check is still YOUR PROBLEM. You can say whatever you want but from a business standpoint your wrong. I DO NOT WORK FOR APR. YOU DO. FIX THE PROBLEM. If the company I work for has a problem, we fix it. You seem to just stand back and say its the customers. TAKE RESPONSIBILITY AND FIX THE PROBLEM. NOT ONCE HAVE YOU STATED THAT YOU WERE LOOKING INTO THE ISSUE. NOT ONCE. I don't like having to post these kind of posts but I am not going to sit here and have you tell me over and over that this is a customer issue. Get off your throne and do something to fix the problem.


You have to be careful about your passion with this situation. I've wasted two trips to my dealer trying to get the update and they've had to make multiple requests so I'm not having a good time of it either. But your language might be getting in the way of you getting your point across. Right now, your verbiage simply indicates that you're ANGRY. It doesn't indicate that you're looking to work with people to find a solution and you might cause people to further step back or become defensive and that's not what you want. It's not going to get you what you want. You have a RIGHT to be upset because your expectation isn't being met. However don't sabotage yourself bro.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Speak with your wallet and go elsewhere. Plenty of other tuners out there.

Or, if you want what is the best OTS tune out right now sit and wait. Nothing else you can do.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

DarthBajan said:


> I wish more 09 owners would chime in on this update.


I am a 09 owner and was having problems as well. I am letting my shop work with apr and they are beta testing on my car so hopefully they will have a fix for us tiptronic guys. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ran my car in the strip this weekend with the stage 2.1v tune..









These times are on par with what I've read the VR6 4Motion CC runs.. Next up is TCU tune for me.. Any deals on that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

757bluer32 said:


> I am a 09 owner and was having problems as well. I am letting my shop work with apr and they are beta testing on my car so hopefully they will have a fix for us tiptronic guys. Will keep everyone updated.


Thanks for the info. What's your box code by the way?


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

DarthBajan said:


> Thanks for the info. What's your box code by the way?


O6J906026AG have to double check tomorrow


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

darthbajan said:


> thanks for the info. What's your box code by the way?


o6j 906 o26 ag


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Yup, it's the same as mine. Hopefully they find a fix for this soon so I can at least enjoy driving this summer.


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

DarthBajan said:


> Yup, it's the same as mine. Hopefully they find a fix for this soon so I can at least enjoy driving this summer.


Great will keep you updated


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

757bluer32 said:


> Great will keep you updated


Thanks... fingers crossed.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey everyone. New to the forum and wanted to post my experience with getting the updated flash. I am a little disappointed in the experience. 

Scheduled my appointment and let the dealer know that I wanted to upgrade to the updated tune. Also Let the dealer know that I wanted the launch control. I had read this post and inquired about my box code. Was told not to worry by the dealer.
I show up for my appointment and there was a walk in tune that got pulled in seconds before my appointment. Was told I would be out in an hour and I was. However, when my car was pulled out and i go into pay that's when things got a little upsetting. Was told they updated my tune and handed me a bill for shop time. Around $60 bucks. I was expecting around $160 so I asked about the launch control and was told it was not available for my car. Was told I would have to schedule another appointment when the launch control becomes available. So....I guess I am out another $60 bucks. Kind of disappointed that even though I followed the instructions found here for contacting the dealer I still did not get launch control and feel that I should not have to pay another $60 or have to take off another afternoon. Definitely expected a better experience. Kind of understand the frustration felt by a couple others here.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
While that does suck, that's on the dealer though...not APR

And like he's said, numerous times, not every box code is available yet


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

My shop said $120 shop fee to upgrade to the new software. Are they even allowed to do this via their agreement with APR?


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

AJ_CC said:


> My shop said $120 shop fee to upgrade to the new software. Are they even allowed to do this via their agreement with APR?


I feel for you. I feel I was taken advantage of. The shop that did my flash did not inform me that the launch control program was not available until after updating the flash to insure they got paid. Me getting what I asked for was not important. Heck, I still have not heard back from them as to why they would only do half the job so I have to come back and get charged shop time again. :thumbdown:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Redwagon85 said:


> Heck, I still have not heard back from them as to why they would only do half the job so I have to come back and get charged shop time again. :thumbdown:


Pretty shady, but also simple: to make (more) money off you


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Redwagon85 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum and wanted to post my experience with getting the updated flash. I am a little disappointed in the experience.
> 
> Scheduled my appointment and let the dealer know that I wanted to upgrade to the updated tune. Also Let the dealer know that I wanted the launch control. I had read this post and inquired about my box code. Was told not to worry by the dealer.
> I show up for my appointment and there was a walk in tune that got pulled in seconds before my appointment. Was told I would be out in an hour and I was. However, when my car was pulled out and i go into pay that's when things got a little upsetting. Was told they updated my tune and handed me a bill for shop time. Around $60 bucks. I was expecting around $160 so I asked about the launch control and was told it was not available for my car. Was told I would have to schedule another appointment when the launch control becomes available. So....I guess I am out another $60 bucks. Kind of disappointed that even though I followed the instructions found here for contacting the dealer I still did not get launch control and feel that I should not have to pay another $60 or have to take off another afternoon. Definitely expected a better experience. Kind of understand the frustration felt by a couple others here.


Second that.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

I currently have the first version of the stage 2 flash. Does anyone remember what these power numbers were? ALso, I'm just running a 3" downpipe. The new software says that an intake is required. Is this so, and if so, is it nercessary to goto stage 2 on the intake if using APR's? ALso, can anyone verify for me that there is a separate file for the dealer to flash depending on whether or not you have an intake? Thanks

AJ


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not sure of the old power numbers. I think they were 250hp/290tq. You don't have to have an intake for stage 2, they just recommend that you do to meet advertised power numbers. I'm stage 2 on stock air box with a drop in filter.

There are no separate files for an intake. It's just stage 2. I think you can choose between high and low torque files tho.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Chatchie said:


> I'm not sure of the old power numbers. I think they were 250hp/290tq. You don't have to have an intake for stage 2, they just recommend that you do to meet advertised power numbers. I'm stage 2 on stock air box with a drop in filter.
> 
> There are no separate files for an intake. It's just stage 2. I think you can choose between high and low torque files tho.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

So I've been in contact with APR for over a month trying to get my issue resolved. They provided a beta file and I was able to get it flashed today. So far it has been pretty smooth, but I haven't been able to REALLY get on it yet. Power delivery seems to have been smoothed out and a lot of the hesitation/ lag has been removed. This is V2.2 beta in case anyone with a 2009 Tiptronic wants to inquire about it.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

Which shop you using Darth?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Which shop you using Darth?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Banchwerks bro. Only APR dealer around here. Plus Theo is pretty cool about not charging his customers for reflashing.


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> Banchwerks bro. Only APR dealer around here. Plus Theo is pretty cool about not charging his customers for reflashing.


Figured that but was hoping you had someone else around Prov. I didn't have a good experience there so I use Justin at South Shore Autoworks. It's a ride tho.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> Figured that but was hoping you had someone else around Prov. I didn't have a good experience there so I use Justin at South Shore Autoworks. It's a ride tho.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Let me guess, Theo was being a dbag right :laugh:?


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> Let me guess, Theo was being a dbag right :laugh:?


I don't really wanna get into it online cause I know they do solid work but yea, I won't spend another dollar there.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I feel you. You wouldn't be the first, I can assure you of that.


----------



## Runswdogs (Dec 16, 2015)

*Updated to 2.1V*

My initial flash to ECU and TCU a year ago following the flash... two days later #2 fuel injector replaced. Updated to V2.1 Weds July 1st with no charge, again... two days later #3 fuel injector replaced by MOD friendly VW Serramonte for ref. I'm still under warranty. Precision Motors in Santa Clara APR dealer, Jeff is top-notch and fellow CC owner. The torque is crazy now, I agree that there's less lag and shift points are on point, runs so much smoother now. Extremely satisfied. Thanks Arin.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Arin -

I've had some issues with v2.1 and would like to know if you guys have a v2.2 beta for my box code? Having misfires and can feel lag. Other parts that would indicate a problem with misfires are good, and it started once I got the reflash to 2.1

Thanks for any help

06J906021CS6993

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about that, but we can help. Shoot our support guys an email: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Arin, If I'm trying to verify that I was flashed to Stage 2, and I have APR Mobile, what version should be popping up? 

I see you have v2.0 in the title, but looking through the mobile app, it says 93 Octane V1.2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SurferbobGolf said:


> Arin, If I'm trying to verify that I was flashed to Stage 2, and I have APR Mobile, what version should be popping up?
> 
> I see you have v2.0 in the title, but looking through the mobile app, it says 93 Octane V1.2


PM me your vin.


----------



## Rum83 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Arin I have a question. I currently have the first version stage 2 on my CC. I've been happy so far and was going to go get the newest version tomorrow. My VW tech has been noticing an intermittent soft code for high fuel rail pressure. He says he has only seen that with a couple APR cars. Just wanted to know were aware of this and whether it might have been addressed with the latest update?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We found an incomplete map from the factory that can cause rail pressure codes to pop up in some situations. We've patched it. Assuming that was the cause, it should be good with the update.


----------



## Rum83 (Apr 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We found an incomplete map from the factory that can cause rail pressure codes to pop up in some situations. We've patched it. Assuming that was the cause, it should be good with the update.


Thanks. Went yesterday. They need to write the program for my box so just waiting for that.


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

What will flashing a car do to the warranty? My last Vw was out of warranty when purchased and was used to write the beta file for a tuner in AZ. 

Picked up a '15 R Line Cc and would like to tune it but have a warranty this time around


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The owners manual states they don't allow aftermarket modifications, so if they found the software, obviously they could deny powertrain warranty claims. The rest of the car's warranty should remain unaffected through.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This update expands upon our recently updated stock turbo software suite for the 2.0T engines, and is avaialble now at all North American APR Dealers. The updates were made based on customer feedback and touch upon the following:

- DSG / Tip Tronic shift quality
- Reduced startup engine roughness
- Reduced idle RPM fluctuations
- Increased engine braking
- Tighter boost control, reducing unintended oscillations
- Increased horsepower and torque limits in 5th and 6th gear
- Improved throttle mapping
- Improved manual transmission throttle feel at take-off and low speeds
- Addressed Tip Tronic support tickets

The new update includes 1,106 files that have been uploaded to DPP over the past couple of weeks, updating all existing North American ECUs. ROW ECUs will follow.

*December 13th Update - 1,106 Codes Ready:*

_All existing North American codes are now updated._

*Vehicles:*

Audi A3
Audi TT
Audi Q3
Volkswagen Beetle
Volkswagen CC
Volkswagen EOS
Volkswagen GTI
Volkswagen Jetta / GLI
Volkswagen Passat
Volkswagen Tiguan

*Engine Codes:*

CCTA
CBFA

*ECU Box Codes / Revisions:*

06J906021C_ S5869
06J906021C_ S6993
06J906026AF S3318
06J906026AG S3319
06J906027J_ S1637
06J906027J_ S2907
06J906027K_ S2908
06J906027R_ S7786
06J906027R_ S9972
06J906027JK S1336
06J906027JL S1337
06J906027AC S6452
06J906027AG S2906
06J906027BH S1119
06J906027CE S2904
06J906027CK S0894
06J906027CL S0857
06J906027FB S8221
06J906027FC S8222
06J906027FD S3951
06J906027FD S5368
06J906027FE S3952
06J906027FE S5369
06J906027FH S4351
06J906027FJ S4352
06J906027FK S4353
06J906027FL S4354
06J906027GC S5372
06J906027GM S8223
06J906027GN S8224
06J906027GQ S5697
06J906027HF S7686
06J906027JN S1334
06J906027JP S1335
06J997027M_ S0396
06J997027N_ S0397
06J997027R_ S0401
06J997027S_ S0402
06J997028K_ S1496
06J997028P_ S1500
06J997029D_ S1509
06J997029E_ S1510
06J997029F_ S1511
06J997029G_ S1512
06J997029K_ S1515
06J997029L_ S1516
06J997029N_ S1518
06J997029P_ S1519
1K0907115AD S0060
1K0907115AE S0030
1K0907115AE S0040
1K0907115AF S0010
1K0907115AL S0030
1K0907115AM S0030
1K0907115AP S0020
1K0907115AP S0030
1K0907115AP S0040
1K0907115AQ S0030
1K0907115AQ S0040
1K0907115AS S0010
1K0907115AS S0020
1K0907115AS S0040
1K0907115AT S0010
1K0907115AT S0020
1K0907115AT S0040
8P0907115M_ S0060
8P0907115AG S0030
8P0907115AG S0040
8P0907115AN S0020
8P0907115AM S0020
8P0907115AS S0020
8P0907115AT S0030
8P0907115BB S0010
8P0907115BB S0020
8P0907115BC S0020
8U0907115J_ S0004
8U0907115J_ S0005
8U0907115L_ S0002
8U0907115L_ S0003

*V2.4 Stages for Each Box Code and Revision*

Stage 1_ _91 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _93 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _91
Stage 1_ _93
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake
Stage 1+ 104 - Intake
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ 104 - Intake & Downpipe


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

So if I just got the 2.0 update, I can go get the 2.4 update now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sellinagolf said:


> So if I just got the 2.0 update, I can go get the 2.4 update now?


Yes!


----------



## SirCutt (Apr 22, 2015)

Is the re-flash from v2.1 to v2.4 still free of charge?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updates are always free. If you add features like program switching, NLS, LC, we charge for those. Dealer may charge labor, but that's up to them.


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry if I missed it, with 2013 CC KO4 eligible for this update as well? 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Rum83 said:


> Hey Arin I have a question. I currently have the first version stage 2 on my CC. I've been happy so far and was going to go get the newest version tomorrow. My VW tech has been noticing an intermittent soft code for high fuel rail pressure. He says he has only seen that with a couple APR cars. Just wanted to know were aware of this and whether it might have been addressed with the latest update?


I've been getting the same code. I'll have to hop over to Gainesville for the update. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

NIIXXON said:


> Sorry if I missed it, with 2013 CC KO4 eligible for this update as well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


This update is for the stock turbo.


----------



## NIIXXON (Feb 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> This update is for the stock turbo.


Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone updated from V2.1 to v2.4? What differences can you feel? I have a 2013 CC 2.0T, DSG, stage 1 with the v2.1 software.

Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

twillet50 said:


> Has anyone updated from V2.1 to v2.4? What differences can you feel? I have a 2013 CC 2.0T, DSG, stage 1 with the v2.1 software.
> 
> Thanks


Read the feedback here on the last page and the few pages prior....everyone seems A LOT happier with it:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103688&page=180


----------



## Cipdagr3at (Dec 28, 2016)

twillet50 said:


> Has anyone updated from V2.1 to v2.4? What differences can you feel? I have a 2013 CC 2.0T, DSG, stage 1 with the v2.1 software.
> 
> Thanks


Hey twillet-- I got the same CC. Did you notice a great improvement from stock? Is it worth the $? Just curios if the difference is there. Would love to hear some opinions.


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have not gone to 2.4 yet, but 2.1 is a HUGE difference over stock!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cipdagr3at said:


> Hey twillet-- I got the same CC. Did you notice a great improvement from stock? Is it worth the $? Just curios if the difference is there. Would love to hear some opinions.


BIG difference...it's the biggest bang for your buck
(most power for the least amount of money)



twillet50 said:


> I have not gone to 2.4 yet, but 2.1 is a HUGE difference over stock!


Everyone is raving how 2.4 is even *better* than 2.1....so you'll love it :thumbup:


----------



## Cipdagr3at (Dec 28, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> BIG difference...it's the biggest bang for your buck
> (most power for the least amount of money)
> 
> 
> ...




Good to hear! Out of curiosity, how does that impact emission testing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Cipdagr3at said:


> Good to hear! Out of curiosity, how does that impact emission testing?


As long as you're stage 1 or have at least the "stock" program loaded if you're stage 2, you shouldn't have any issues passing emissions. :thumbup:


----------

